# InDesign 2.01] Text um Grafik



## Moritz123 (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

ich habe einen Rahmen mit Text. In diesen Rahmen möchte ich nun gerne zusätzlich noch ein Bild mit einbauen, wobei der Text das Bild umfließen soll. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Lord Brain (30. Mai 2003)

Probiere es mal mit einem Rechtsklick auf das eingfügte Bild...dann müsste (hoffe ich) ein Menü kommen in dem "Konturführung" drin steht...dort kannst du deine Einstellungen machen.
Wenn das auch nicht hilft drück mal F1 und guck unter "Konturführung" in der Hilfedatei nach.


----------

